# Teaching in China - No Experience Needed - $2000/Month 15hrs Work FREE Accommodation



## mindeducation (Oct 1, 2016)

*UPDATE: The minimum monthly wage is now $2,400 AUD ($600 AUD per week).*

Get paid at least $600 per week for 15hrs teaching per week with FREE private accommodation. Bachelor's degree in any majors, IF you had no teaching experience, we will provide free 120 hours TESOL online training with China Institute and Teaching English Training in China, China Government Sponsored Program and many more benefits. Explore and start your new career in China. Submit your application today!

Job Description and Benefits

• China Government sponsored program
• NO application fees
• FREE 120 hours TESOL Online Training provided if needed
• Location will be in China
• Airport pick-up upon arrival in China
• Legal 'Z' work visa & residence permit are provided
• No need to know to speak or understand Chinese
• 2.5 Days (15 hours) of teaching per week, 20 lessons of 45 minutes each
• Paid public holidays
• Comprehensive health insurance provided
• Course time is only during morning or afternoon
• Contract duration of 12 months and possibility of renew up to 5 years
• School type, Kindergarten to High school
• Students age range is 4 - 15 years old
• Private full accommodation provided and paid by the school
• Electricity, repair, maintenance and other charges are paid by the Teacher
• Salary minimum of $2400 AUD per month (every 15th of each month)
• Overtime paid of $40 AUD
• Development and opportunity for career advancement
• Meals are at your own expense
• All expenses related to visa, travel ticket, health check will be refunded after 1 year
• $1200 AUD bonus after the completion of one-year full-time contract with satisfactory result
• Health check fees, visa fees will be refunded after the first year

Criteria

• Bachelor degree in any majors
• IF you had no teaching experience, we will provide free 120 hours TESOL online training with China Institute and Teaching English Training in China
• No criminal record
• Native English speaker with any bachelor's degree from any countries IF the applicant is not a native English speaker, any bachelor's degree from English countries is required
• Age requirement, between 22 to 55 years old

Cost

• Airfare fees should be paid by the applicant but will get refund up to $1200 AUD at the end of the 1 year

Documents Needed

• A scanned copy of your passport
• 2 minutes of self-video presentation
• Latest updated CV with photo
• Police Check
• 8 identity photos (2-inch color photos with white Backgrounds)
• Health Check fill up from the document provided
• Need reference letters if 2 years working experience in Education
• Bachelor degree certified by the Chinese Embassy

The documents need to be scanned from original and attached.

To submit your application or if you have any questions, you may contact us through email at pascal[at]mindeducation[dot]com[dot]au


----------



## engramin25 (Jan 3, 2017)

is this job available??


----------



## mindeducation (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, and i updated some information about the job details but still I cannot put links for the company website. You can send your resume to this email pascal[at]mindeducation[dot]com[dot]au


----------



## mindeducation (Oct 1, 2016)

The job is still available and we are still looking for more qualified candidates to teach English language in China. For more information you can send me an email - pascal[at]mindeducation[dot]com[dot]au


----------

